# Cam Help



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Who’s running a semi aggressive cam with an under-drive pulley? How aggressive is it and any charging issues due to rough idle?

I’m shopping, but I don’t want it to balloon into upping the idle, new stall, or putting the factory pulley back. I hope it’s not even an issue.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i have a tsp 233/239 113 lsa cam ,ls6 heads,fast 90,underdrive pully,my cam is mildly aggresive , great all around , no issues,474.1 rwhp


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info...



#1judge said:


> 474.1 rwhp


DAMN!!!!

Would you happen to have a clip of the idle?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I have the HPE S-Cam with a UD pulley with no problems!


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

no , i dont have a camera with sound,yet!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My car is a 6 speed and I have no charging issues, Here is a clip of the car being dynoed last year.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

05GTO said:


> My car is a 6 speed and I have no charging issues, Here is a clip of the car being dynoed last year.


Oh hell, now that sounds too good. Outstanding numbers.



marathonman said:


> I have the HPE S-Cam with a UD pulley with no problems!


How's the low end feel with the S CAM? Does it still have a nice level of torque down low?

And thank you to everyone for your input.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Lost a little, but the car feels easier to take off from a stop light at normal throttle. But I don't launch down low anyway, so I never know the difference!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i wonder why '05s would list LS6 heads.... they all have them . anyways, Flowtech Inductions 228/232 6.12/6.00 111 lsa with SLP UD pulley. i did up the idle to 875 rpm but no real problems. huge torque (that's what makes you go, not HP) car pulls like a maniac from ~2.5k up to 6,800 rpm


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i dont think 05's have ls6 heads , i now have the same heads as a z06!


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Blower Cam 228/236 .612 .615 116LSA|ECS 8" Crank Pulley. No issues with Charging system at all


----------

